# One Skein



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Could you please confirm that one skein equals 16 oz in weight of wool. Unfortunately we have gone metric in England, but I am old enough to know what 16 oz is. It would help me when I see lovely American patterns, but am not quite sure how much yarn I need. Thank you.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.metric-conversions.org/cgi-bin/util/conversion-table.cgi?type=5&from=2&to=12
Here is a chart that gives the conversions for many weights.
jinx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It is impossible to say how much a skein weighs. All manufactures make skeins in different weights.
1 pound is 16 ounces which equals 453.6 grams. jinx


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you Jinx - it is the patterns that say - just one skein and you can make all this..... I think the approx 400 grms makes a lot of sense with some of the patterns I have been looking at. Thank you for the conversion websites - you are very kind.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

There is not a set weight for "one skein" of yarn, and a 16 oz skein is _huge_. Here in the U.S. I can only think a few yarn companies that even sell skeins that big - Lion Brand's "Pound of Love" yarn, Caron's "One Pound" yarn, and both Bernat and Sugar 'n Cream sell one pound cotton skeins. There may be others, but I have not seen them. If a pattern says something can be made with one skein, then you need to know what specific yarn the pattern is referring to to know how much that really is.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

years ago akein was 2oz then changed to 3.5 oz now most single skeins are 4oz. be sure how old the yarn is, and check with the charts above, all these wt are for worsted


----------



## Janet Lee (Oct 22, 2011)

jinx said:


> http://www.metric-conversions.org/cgi-bin/util/conversion-table.cgi?type=5&from=2&to=12
> Here is a chart that gives the conversions for many weights.
> jinx


Just printed off chart for future use. Probably have to use a magnifying glass to read it.


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

TammyK said:


> There is not a set weight for "one skein" of yarn, and a 16 oz skein is _huge_. Here in the U.S. I can only think a few yarn companies that even sell skeins that big - Lion Brand's "Pound of Love" yarn, Caron's "One Pound" yarn, and both Bernat and Sugar 'n Cream sell one pound cotton skeins. There may be others, but I have not seen them. If a pattern says something can be made with one skein, then you need to know what specific yarn the pattern is referring to to know how much that really is.


This makes sense, I will look into the yarn used next time when I get inspired. Many thanks


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I just bought a cone of Sugar 'n Cream at WalMart yesterday, and they are only 14 oz. now.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Beebee said:


> Could you please confirm that one skein equals 16 oz in weight of wool. Unfortunately we have gone metric in England, but I am old enough to know what 16 oz is. It would help me when I see lovely American patterns, but am not quite sure how much yarn I need. Thank you.


I usually go by yardage/meters for amounts. Some yarn is more dense than others so it weighs more with less yardage/meters. I make sure that I have more than enough for the project, especially when not using yarn the project calls for.


----------



## ttriciamck (Aug 11, 2011)

I thought that the average ball of wool in the UK weighs 2oz (50g) or 4oz (100g). I know that skeins are a bit larger but unless it is a cone, wouldn't have thought that it weighed 16ox.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

It is interesting to me that a skein would be measured by weight instead of length. I have read some of those One Skein pattern books. They all mention the length of the yarn also for each pattern. Some lengths vary by over 50 yards. I could kind of understand if there was a common length or weight for all but there is no fixed value. I would think that wool would weigh differently than acrylic than alpaca than cotton. So even if you choose the same yarn size, you may get a way different size of skein. 

Just blathering here. I realize there was a historical basis but seems like something went sideways over time.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't think there is a standard amount of yarn in a skein. The length or weight will vary and should be on the label.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Beebee said:


> Could you please confirm that one skein equals 16 oz in weight of wool. Unfortunately we have gone metric in England, but I am old enough to know what 16 oz is. It would help me when I see lovely American patterns, but am not quite sure how much yarn I need. Thank you.


Also if you go to many of the yarn makers' websites - Red Heart, Lion Brand - they will usually list ply, yards, gauge for a particular yarn, which also might be helpful.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Cookie61868 said:


> Beebee said:
> 
> 
> > Could you please confirm that one skein equals 16 oz in weight of wool. Unfortunately we have gone metric in England, but I am old enough to know what 16 oz is. It would help me when I see lovely American patterns, but am not quite sure how much yarn I need. Thank you.
> ...


Exactly! It is impossible to buy yarn by ounces unless you are using the exact yarn specified. If I am substituting i look up specified yarn (YARNDEX is a good source) and compare the yardage to the yarn I want to substitute.


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

palladio1500 said:


> Cookie61868 said:
> 
> 
> > Beebee said:
> ...


Thank you all - I now realise that the word skein is generic for a ball of wool, whatever make or weight, and knowing the type is all important. You have all been a grat help in solving my puzzle.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

hgayle said:


> I just bought a cone of Sugar 'n Cream at WalMart yesterday, and they are only 14 oz. now.


I bet u paid the full price for 16 oz. Everything is getting to where there is less for the same price as the original. There should be a scale to lower the price of 14 oz instead of paying for 16 oz. That is 2 oz you are paying for that you're not getting.


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Try multiplying the # of balls needed by the yardage of the yarn you are using. I just check the yarn out online.

Karen in PC,FL aka LLK


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Beebee said:


> Could you please confirm that one skein equals 16 oz in weight of wool. Unfortunately we have gone metric in England, but I am old enough to know what 16 oz is. It would help me when I see lovely American patterns, but am not quite sure how much yarn I need. Thank you.


16 ozs is considered a pound. 3.5 ounces is a skein, or 4 oz. per skein is one skein and also, 7 ounces is considered one skein as well, with variegated one skein is 5 oz. unfortunately one skein is many sizes


----------

